# atlas mason improved pat'd.



## pickensbob (Mar 19, 2013)

pint jar  atlas mason improved pat'd,  needs zinc ring and glass lid,  if u need it, email dakotabob25@gmail.com


----------



## 1939jar (Mar 26, 2013)

I Have glass & zinc lids if need for the jar...

 kendeannjohnson@hotmail.com


----------

